# !!!!!!Kings and Skyline Road Hazards!!!!



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Someone is strategically placing sandwich bags full of thumb tacks on descents and hills.

Please spread the news because this can seriously hurt or even fatally injure a cyclist!

Collect any evidence you can find. 

Please report to the proper authorities if you find any of these traps.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Confirmed report, all true and evidence is needed. Be careful out there.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Why would anyone want to intentionally cause harm to anybody?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Not this again. The jacka$$ doing this seems to favor the Kings/Tunitas/Skyline vicinity. Gee, I wonder where he lives?



> Why would anyone want to intentionally cause harm to anybody?


 And you thought you had issues. 

Really, you wonder. Does the person doing this know that their little prank could easily result in serious injury or death? Is that their intent? Why? Did a cyclist run a stop sign?

Anyways, thanks for the heads up. I was just there Sunday and didn't see anything.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Confirmed. Page Mill reports as well.

I'm curious what the intent is. To do harm or just annoy cyclists? It's not going to get people to stop cycling in "his" area.


----------



## aslink (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing 9 across Skyline and down Page Mill tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up. If I see anything I'll post up.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Pick up the bags (by the corners) and take 'em in to the police.

Hopefully the mental midget who's doing this left fingerprints.
.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Take pics. Of the bags and the locations. Post this info on Craigslist. Post some flyers at nearby intersections notifying other riders of the tacks and to keep an eye out for suspicious aholez. Someone had to see the person. Good luck this sucks.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

In our area, on the mountain bike trails some evil peeps have been placing tack boards in the landing zones of some of the bigger drops (think 2"+ nails through plywood base), and 2 years ago a guy went off a cliff because someone had removed all the trail blockage and signage that closed the trail due to said cliff. Luckily that person only had relatively minor injuries (40' cliff)

2 seasons ago someone was placing tack strips on a hairpin corner while a local (permitted, approved, etc.) crit was going on...multiple broken bones and bikes over multiple classes. One lap it would be clear, then next lap tacks in the road.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I went up Kings twice and down it once this morning and didn't see any tacks.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

I think the riders have cleared it for now. Whether this douchebag puts them back up again for next weekend remains to be seen.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*It's odd that he puts them in bags...*

Cyclists avoid running over anything, including bags.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Last Sunday we collected about 30 tacks (in 7 different spots) going up Kings Mtn. Luckily I did not get a flat, a friend of mine did. We also saw two other people stopped with flats. I asked and no one seemed to have flatted on the way down, only on the way up. My friend gave the tacks to the police. The tacks we collected were the flat ones similar to these:
http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...ors-isolated-on-white-background-43318807.jpg


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

robwh9 said:


> Cyclists avoid running over anything, including bags.


They're not tossed into the street while still in bags, they're loose. They were just collected that way. 

So far, no tacks on OLH and I suspect we'll not see them on 84 since there is too much traffic and the douche would likely be spotted.

Or, maybe this is all a plot by the airless tire manufacturers to get us to buy their product?


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

You got to hand it to this person, this is right out of COPS...colorful tacks, what a moron. If it was me (not that I am any genius by any stretch) I would have spray painted the entire tack black or dark brown at least. Take your time, "fill your boots man!" Obviously not a cyclist.


----------

